
Wu (2017) – Gender stereotyping in economics job rumor forums [pdf] - hydrox24
https://www.dropbox.com/s/v6q7gfcbv9feef5/Wu_EJMR_paper.pdf
======
microtherion
In contrast to the Google Memo of some infamy, here's somebody actually
applying a big data scientific toolset to analyze a gender related topic.

